# HELP bird's foot was badly jammed in door



## naka (Sep 4, 2010)

My Cockatiel Skan got his foot jammed in my bathroom door.

My brother closed the door on him not realizing he was sitting on top of the door and jammed his foot badly.
He screamed and flew off only to land on my bedroom door I quickly jumped up to see if he was okay after seeing he couldn't (or wouldn't ? ) stand on his foot I grabbed a chair and calmy cupped him gently in my hands making sure not to bump or hurt his foot further.
I placed him inside his cage so I can get a better look at his foot. (the bird is calmer in his cage he would've started to struggle and panic if I kept holding him or had him outside the cage) 

His foot looks bruised or scraped he's not bleeding but it does look like some of skin was scraped of at the tip of his toe by his nail. Luckily my brother didn't close the door right away and quickly released the door when he heard the bird scream.

I'm really worried about him this is my first time having something like this happen. (my first time owning a cockatiel, but I did have four pet budgies in the past all long gone now) 

I just checked on him a little while ago (this all happened maybe an hour ago)
he seems fine now he isn't picking at his toe anymore and he can step on it. (he walked towards me when I stuck my hand inside for a scratch on the head) 

Should I do something? I'm unsure of what to do... I would call my local vet but it is past business hours here at the moment and it's not an emergency (or is it?)
Also I am a single student living on my own, with no job and no parents/relatives/friends to call for help. (student/no job = no money )
I don't even own a vehicle so if I needed to take him to a vet I would need a travel cage (which I don't have) and some way to get to the vet. 

So with all this going on is there possibly something I can do for skan? Or is there any need?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok what you need to do is phone a vetanairy clinic that does avairy birds and speak to an avain vet and describe the symptoms and what happened and they can advice over the phone which is handy and if it is nothing you don't have to travel a long way and then come back for no reason. It does charge over the phone but normal rates apply and it is good as she/he will give extra advice and care for only like 10p. If it is something you must get him to a vet as it is very important and i am sure you don't want your bird to suffer. If it is nothing, keep him warm, lots of food, water and millet to help and speed up recovery. I would say don't get him out so he does not hurt his foot even more but you can get him out just to snuggle with. Keep him in a small cage, so if you have a large one and he keeps falling, hurting himself transfer him to a smaller cage till his leg gets better.
Hope your bird is alright xxx


----------



## naka (Sep 4, 2010)

I called the vet and explained my sitatuatuion this morning she said that he would be fine. 
Since he is walking around now and playing like his old usual self as if nothing happened. She told me some tips on keeping his foot clean from infections and sent me on my way ~ Though she said if it seems like anything changes (bird not wanting to move, or use his foot) I should take him in to get looked at. 
I was really worried my buddy gave a big scare there for awhile ! I thought maybe his entire toe was severed from the way he screamed and flew away. 

I'm glad it's not as serious as it could have been ! Thanks for the advice Cockatiel Lover ~
I'll be sure to keep a close eye on my buddy and make sure he gets better.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

wow, u got a GOOD vet,.... not telling u to go in and offering no advice. i had a crashlanding accident with dally and she cut just behind her vent and i called the vet and they didnt really tell me any advice. but i kept it clean and made sure there were no feathers to get in the cut and it healed nicely. i suggest keeping it clean and try to reduce any heavy activity but im glad hes ok!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

naka said:


> I called the vet and explained my sitatuatuion this morning she said that he would be fine.
> Since he is walking around now and playing like his old usual self as if nothing happened. She told me some tips on keeping his foot clean from infections and sent me on my way ~ Though she said if it seems like anything changes (bird not wanting to move, or use his foot) I should take him in to get looked at.
> I was really worried my buddy gave a big scare there for awhile ! I thought maybe his entire toe was severed from the way he screamed and flew away.
> 
> ...


I am glad your bird is alright and your welcome for the advice. It did sound as if your bird was ok but just to chack to be on the safe side. 
Hope his leg recovers fully with no set backs


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> wow, u got a GOOD vet,.... not telling u to go in and offering no advice. i had a crashlanding accident with dally and she cut just behind her vent and i called the vet and they didnt really tell me any advice. but i kept it clean and made sure there were no feathers to get in the cut and it healed nicely. i suggest keeping it clean and try to reduce any heavy activity but im glad hes ok!


I am surprised your vet did not give that much good advice, normally they are good although i have never used one over the phone my friends and parents say they are usually good. strange?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i asked and theyre just like oh just bring her in, we cant tell anything about it over the phone. ya, im in a similiar money situation, i cant bring them in for every minor thing


----------



## naka (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah the vet I called is in a University and they don't charge students that much.
(especially those with money situations like me) The vet is a school in one kinda thing. So most of the people there are students themselves in a way.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

That was very nice of the vet to give you reassurance that everything would be okay. I am glad he is okay


----------



## claire2010a (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm going to guess that most of the vets who give advice over the phone aren't in the US and those who won't are -- a result of US litigiousness and sky-high insurance rates (for the vets).


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah...I live in South Florida, I know they do not give any advice over the phone here...the vet I worked for would get so upset when someone would call wanting "FREE" advice...He would tell us to tell them to come in if they want to know what is REALLY wrong with their animals. I kind of understand, because if he did not run any tests and he gave the wrong advice...well he COULD be sued, so they will not even take a chance...but most of all I think it is the almighty dollar that keeps them from helping someone out.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

actually im in canada and the vet i called didnt help. but i dont think they charge over phone.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I like in the UK and they are very nice and give advice over here


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lucky! haha makes me think the uk would be pretty awesome to live! friendly vets there!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Yer uk is great for vets but you get all the chavs and crime down here it is horrible i would like to live in australia


----------

